# Hound Studs Davis/Weber County?



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking for either black and tan, walker, or bluetick stud. Any breeders or houndsmans have a proven stud I can breed my redbone to? Shoot me a text with what you have, their experience, pics, and price. Thanks! 801-499-0214


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

What is it exactly that you are breeding for?? Most houndsmen have a specific trait or traits they want to try to develop in a cross, whether it is nose, athletic ability, looks, pedigree or whatever. Decide what you want then find a stud that already has those traits or tendencies to breed to. All successful breeders breed with a purpose lest they end up with a mutt. 

So why not breed to another redbone just out of curiosity?? I run hounds myself and know plenty of other houndsmen so I can probably hook you up with a stud dog for whatever purpose you want.


----------

